# 24" vs 26" for Urb/DJ... chubby, couch locked, BMX vet needs help!



## RobUrb (Oct 23, 2008)

Okay... so Ive watched enough Fuel Tv to feel emboldened enough to get back on a bike, but my LBS's wont let me actually _ride_ any of the 24's Im kinda thinking about (Fit CR24), so Im not sure wtf to buy. Im afraid Ill bend the rims on the FIT very quickly.

Cruising around the parking lot, its hard to tell what to think. I havent ridden, let alone jumped, in over 4 years. The last bike I had was a '04 Cannondale Chase, and I liked it, but never really got used to jumping with the front susp, and it was was way too heavy for the park. After it was stolen, I never replaced it. Im 6'2"/220lbs, with decent experience, but I have no clue how a 24" will feel in the dirt... its been over 15 years since I rode one for real. Im looking to spend around $500-600... will consider used.

Uses: Urb/Park - 60%, DJ 30%, single track/fireroads 10%.
My favorite spot to ride here in west L.A. is Kenter.

Any brand info, buying tips are appreciated...


----------



## Foreveralout (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.eastern26.com/
check out the traildigger 24" thats the next bike i plan on getting. i've heard a lot of good things about them and i think they are in the price range you are looking at.


----------



## Foreveralout (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.danscomp.com/101561.php?cat=BIKES


----------



## RobUrb (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks...
I like the Eastern Bush Hog (discontinued in the USA), and the Black Market Three57 (not avail until Nov?), but they are 26's. 

Is it possible to put gearing like the Bush Hog has on a 24"? 

Even if I could only run 3 gears in the back... that seems like it would be ideal.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Alot of people, like me, like the suspension corrected 24" bikes because of weak wrists.

If you can handle a bike without front suspension, more power to ya. 

You mike wanna check out the NS Holy and like a previous poster said, the Eastern trail digger.

Very few dirt jump 24" have geometry to use gears, at least what i've seen.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

http://www.danscomp.com/107057.php?cat=BIKES

Subrosa makes good bikes.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

RobUrb said:


> Okay... so Ive watched enough Fuel Tv to feel emboldened enough to get back on a bike, but my LBS's wont let me actually _ride_ any of the 24's Im kinda thinking about (Fit CR24), so Im not sure wtf to buy. Im afraid Ill bend the rims on the FIT very quickly.
> 
> Cruising around the parking lot, its hard to tell what to think. I havent ridden, let alone jumped, in over 4 years. The last bike I had was a '04 Cannondale Chase, and I liked it, but never really got used to jumping with the front susp, and it was was way too heavy for the park. After it was stolen, I never replaced it. Im 6'2"/220lbs, with decent experience, but I have no clue how a 24" will feel in the dirt... its been over 15 years since I rode one for real. Im looking to spend around $500-600... will consider used.
> 
> ...


I'm only 5'9'' - 172# and just built up a 20 and only have 2 or 3 decent sessions on it, but it feels waaaay small and super short. I also ride a 26er and I kind of wish I would've just got a 24'' bmx instead of the 20. 26 wheels are too big for parks and tight spin tricks for me and the 20 inch wheels are too small for any comfortable distance riding and is hell on my wrists. At your height/weight I'd go with a 24 BUT have some nice wheels built for it for sure. I'm rough as hell on my 26 rims so I bet my money on you being ok with a durable set of 24's.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

not sure i would consider an eastern at your size, they are pretty weak frames. they are budget priced for a reason...


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

How about a DMR Drone?


----------



## RobUrb (Oct 23, 2008)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> Alot of people, like me, like the suspension corrected 24" bikes because of weak wrists.
> 
> If you can handle a bike without front suspension, more power to ya.
> 
> ...


So what bike do you ride? What forks do you run on your 24?


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

I was riding a Steelhead but just sold it. My advice is basically what I plan on doing when I get money to buy another DJ bike. 

I've ridden BMX bikes and they were just too hard on my joints. I imagine that a mix between the cushy ride of a 26" with suspension and the smaller wheels and frame of the 24" would make a nice ride.

Union Street Bikes Molly, Tonic Fab Fall Guy, NS Capital (24"), a few other that I can think of right now.


----------



## RobUrb (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah... that seems like the way to go. A DJ 24" with front susp. I like the NS Central..., iots a 26" though. if I could get something like that with 24's, I think it would rock. It never occurred to me to put 24's on my Chase. Not even sure if I could have.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Ya, your going to struggle with geometry setup for 24" wheels and gears. Just isn't a market for it out there.

Best bet would be to take something with stupid short chainstays like a Atomlab Trailpimp, and run 24's on that, but I'm not sure the front end geometry is setup for smaller wheels either.


----------



## RobUrb (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks man... You are totally right. Nothing out there. Im finding nice 24" frames to build up, but nothing in the $500-$600 complete. Ive got my eye on a few 24's on ebay...well see what happens.

Im tempted to sell my vespa and build one of these.
This bike looks sick... http://www.ridesuperco.com/2008/photos/satellite1.htm

Whats that... about a $2k bike?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

RobUrb said:


> Thanks man... You are totally right. Nothing out there. Im finding nice 24" frames to build up, but nothing in the $500-$600 complete. Ive got my eye on a few 24's on ebay...well see what happens.
> 
> Im tempted to sell my vespa and build one of these.
> This bike looks sick... http://www.ridesuperco.com/2008/photos/satellite1.htm
> ...


 Yep, real close to that price if you buy everything new.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey... Have you checked the Identiti P 45 on chainreactioncycles.com? The one in grey has a 20 percent discount from 600 to 480 euros... ( around 550 dollars?)

It comes with really good components for its price... Halo 24 inch rims, Identiti rebate park fork... and the rest are are mostly gusset parts. 

Greatest 24 complete in my opinion.


----------



## bryang (Apr 24, 2004)

I know they're not considered "cool", but you might check out a Mongoose Ritual. They're cheap, stout, and come with 24 inch wheels, single speed, and a suspension fork standard. They're also set up to take gears and/or 26 inch wheels as well. MSRP is around $600, but you can generally find them for about half price if you look around long enough. The HT angle is also fairly steep, so they ride pretty well in a skatepark.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

-.---.- said:


> Hey... Have you checked the Identiti P 45 on chainreactioncycles.com? The one in grey has a 20 percent discount from 600 to 480 euros... ( around 550 dollars?)
> 
> It comes with really good components for its price... Halo 24 inch rims, Identiti rebate park fork... and the rest are are mostly gusset parts.
> 
> Greatest 24 complete in my opinion.


X2 on the P45


----------



## RobUrb (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice. This P45 looks like a solid place to start. The Mongoose looks decent too. The cost difference is only about $50 with shipping, but I know I could have to replace parts on that goose the first day. Thanks for the leads. Im off to shop.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Hah your welcome.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Keep the Vespa. Saves gas. More money for bike stuff.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

RobUrb said:


> Yeah... that seems like the way to go. A DJ 24" with front susp. *I like the NS Central..., iots a 26" though*. if I could get something like that with 24's, I think it would rock. It never occurred to me to put 24's on my Chase. Not even sure if I could have.


no the capital is 24" only, also check out the NS subrban 24. 
i ride a capital and love it. very sick bikes. made for park/street. might be a little squirly on the dj's. mine has a rockshox revelation lowered to 70mm and the headangle is 72 degrees. makes it flickable and fun but twitchy on jumps.

superco's are great, i would say they are more DJ style then park though. super low BB with a tall suspension fork. if you run a slammed fork then the bb drops below 12" pretty quick


----------



## psych (Nov 17, 2007)

bryang said:


> I know they're not considered "cool", but you might check out a Mongoose Ritual. They're cheap, stout, and come with 24 inch wheels, single speed, and a suspension fork standard. They're also set up to take gears and/or 26 inch wheels as well. MSRP is around $600, but you can generally find them for about half price if you look around long enough. The HT angle is also fairly steep, so they ride pretty well in a skatepark.


You sure? I think the 2008 ritual line is 26" only. Older ones came as 24" IIRC.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

He was talking about the Central because it's got gears. Remember, he wants gears.


----------



## bryang (Apr 24, 2004)

psych said:


> You sure? I think the 2008 ritual line is 26" only. Older ones came as 24" IIRC.


I've got a 2006 model, picked it up for under $300 on sale last year. This one came stock with Sun Ditch Witch 24's and a Manitou Static/Stance fork. I've bumped mine up to Rhyno Lite 26's and rigid SE Landing Gear forks (suspension corrected) out of my parts bin and it turns quicker than hell now. The parts are mostly generic, but are still fairly stout. Of course, I'm 42 years old and the biggest drop-to-flat I've done is about 3 feet.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

im riding a 'goose ritual it gets my two thumbs up for a 26'' djer


----------



## Vsca (Jul 22, 2008)

RobUrb said:


> Thanks man... You are totally right. Nothing out there. Im finding nice 24" frames to build up, but nothing in the $500-$600 complete. Ive got my eye on a few 24's on ebay...well see what happens.
> 
> Im tempted to sell my vespa and build one of these.
> This bike looks sick... http://www.ridesuperco.com/2008/photos/satellite1.htm
> ...


what chain is that... it looks like it does the job well... and it looks nice. me wants it. lol


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

I know you said you would consider used this may break the bank a lil bit, but its an awesome frame which you most deffently won't break and the wheels are good too
http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/337383/

There aren't many rigid 24" completes that are real nice and for a good price, either buy a 24" used prolly with a fork and swap to rigid or buy a frame and ebay some parts and make a budget build


----------



## RobUrb (Oct 23, 2008)

Sooooooo... I kept the Vespa, bought the P45 and have been riding for a couple mos now. The bike is okay so far. The front end feels as tall as it looks, and the bars are too wide for my taste. Im currently looking for some 26"s with 5"- 6" of rise. The stocks are 27"+ with about 2" of rise. Suggestions? The cranks slip: Not happy... I have to ride around with a hex wrench and tighten them after drops to flat of over 3' feet. I didnt expect the world for $400, but I was hoping the cranks would be ridable for at least 6mos.

Aside from the cranks, it was a solid purchase I think. Next upgrades: bars, cranks, forks.


----------



## Jim Darling (Dec 5, 2006)

I think ther are still just a couple of Eastern NT 24 left. I think John at www.oldskoolcycles.com can still get 1 or 2. I love mine. Great all around bike. Jim


----------

